# Direct Action



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2021)

Finally XR have discovered what direct action actually means.


----------



## Flavour (Oct 28, 2021)

Great stuff


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 28, 2021)

Are they really wearing purple trousers?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Are they really wearing purple trousers?


No.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Are they really wearing purple trousers?



“bigger and less tankers” 

Fewer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 28, 2021)

Time for the panic buying to start again.


----------



## LDC (Oct 28, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Are they really wearing purple trousers?




No idea. And I don't care.

But very glad you posted a Tweet from someone that's tweeted nearly 2,300 times, has something about not being woke as a bio, has 14 followers, and whose postings are mainly conspiracy related stuff. Is that the type of quality Twitter that you follow?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Are they really wearing purple trousers?





Intellectual giant and right on hero 👍


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Time for the panic buying to start again.


that would be fucking great.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 28, 2021)

I dunno, I think we should give the argument that Exxon are actually working really hard to stop climate change by expanding their oil refinery a fair hearing.


----------



## Flavour (Oct 28, 2021)

I hope it continues and that people from the surrounding area come to reinforce the blockade. That would be a great sign. It may fizzle out rather quickly. Apparently there are British Olympic athletes among the protestors


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2021)

Flavour said:


> I hope it continues and that people from the surrounding area come to reinforce the blockade. That would be a great sign. It may fizzle out rather quickly. Apparently there are British Olympic athletes among the protestors


I don’t know a lot about sports but are British Olympics athletes known for fizzling out quickly?


----------



## Flavour (Oct 28, 2021)

Depends on the sport ! This is a sailor and a canoeist, who i think are of the less-fizzly variety. If it were synchronized swimmers or tennis players I'd be less optimistic









						Olympians among protesters blocking Fawley oil refinery
					

Sailor Laura Baldwin and gold medal canoeist Etienne Stott protested in a pink boat.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Sue (Oct 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Intellectual giant and right on hero 👍



Two things spring to mind:

1) Right on with the socialist dictatorship.
2) Is that TopCat..?


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Finally XR have discovered what direct action actually means.


Yes people not understanding what direct action actually means is a massive peeve of mine too.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 28, 2021)

Sue said:


> Two things spring to mind:
> 
> 1) Right on with the socialist dictatorship.
> 2) Is that TopCat..?


No!


----------



## Sue (Oct 28, 2021)

TopCat said:


> No!


Sorry, couldn't resist..


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

Not sure being against environmental catastrophe makes a socialist. Unless Prince Charles just wants to strip assets from the rich.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure being against environmental catastrophe makes a socialist. Unless Prince Charles just wants to strip assets from the rich.


Charlie boy is just a poser, though.









						Queen secretly lobbied Scottish government ministers for climate law exemption
					

The exemption to the Heat Networks Bill means the Queen, one of the largest landowners in Scotland, does not have to follow the new green energy rules




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Charlie boy is just a poser, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much like Harry’s private-jet fuelled lectures; the changes are for the rest of us to make.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 26, 2021)

This happened today in Kent and I definitely approve. A good effort by XR. Have to give credit where it's due :









						Police officer hangs from forklift to remove protesters at Dartford Amazon
					

Five arrests have been made and lorries can finally get in - 11 hours later




					www.kentlive.news


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 26, 2021)

What was their rationale for targeting Amazon, do they want to resurrect Buy Nothing Day?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 26, 2021)

This was posted on their facebook page earlier today :

REBELS BLOCKADE AMAZON FULFILMENT CENTRES UK-WIDE ON BLACK FRIDAY 

In a mammoth decentralised action, rebels are making a stand against one of the world’s biggest companies, its exploitative business model and the system it represents by blockading 13 of Amazon's fulfilment centres the length and breadth of the UK.

Aiming to disrupt up to 50 per cent of Amazon's Black Friday deliveries, today over 300 rebels are calling out how people and planet, together, are being degraded by billionare-run corporations and the Governments that allow them to run rife - trapping us in a web of toxic consumerism, forcing workers into low pay and precarity, and destroying the natural world.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 26, 2021)

Here's more : 









						Protesters block Amazon depot to disrupt Black Friday
					

The group is protesting against Black Friday sales




					www.kentlive.news


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2022)

Well for good or ill they're going with the idea, they've confirmed it on their facebook account aswell, but unfortunately the cat is out of the bag now - so I can't see them pulling it off :









						Extinction Rebellion to blockade oil refineries to ‘take back power from war mongers’
					

Exclusive: ‘Working for decarbonisation is working for peace’, group says ahead of wave of action in April




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Well for good or ill they're going with the idea, they've confirmed it on their facebook account aswell, but unfortunately the cat is out of the bag now - so I can't see them pulling it off :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With everything else going on at the moment, it's not the time to be doing that, fucking eejits,


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 11, 2022)

Might as well go here cos I dunno if it's worth a new thread, anyone know anything about Youth Climate Swarm/Just Stop Oil?








						Youth Climate Swarm — Page 4
					

A group of young people doing everything it nonviolently takes to Just Stop Oil




					youthclimateswarm.com
				











						Just Stop Oil
					

Just Stop Oil is a coalition of groups working together to ensure the Government commits to halting new fossil fuel licensing and production. “What we do in the next 3 to 4 years will determine the future of humanity” - Sir David King, former UK Government Chief Scientist (2021)




					juststopoil.org
				



Are they an XR break-off, rebranding or what?


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> With everything else going on at the moment, it's not the time to be doing that, fucking eejits,



Absolute cloud-cuckoolandists:

"The group said it was aiming to create 'enough disruption to force the UK government to commit to Extinction Rebellion’s immediate demand: to stop the fossil fuel economy'."

Yeah I'm sure maximum disruption at refineries will cause the UK government to do exactly that thing.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> With everything else going on at the moment, it's not the time to be doing that, fucking eejits,


sure, it's best to only carry out political actions at times when they're likely to cause minimum disruption or fuss.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> sure, it's best to only carry out political actions at times when they're likely to cause minimum disruption or fuss.



Surely it's best to do them at a time and in such a way that you're most likely to achieve your stated aims. Unless of course you're doing the actions for some other reason, for example to feel better about yourself.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> sure, it's best to only carry out political actions at times when they're likely to cause minimum disruption or fuss.



What do you think they will achieve, apart from pissing even more people off & losing support? 

The answer is - bugger all.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

I think their analysis - which is difficult to disagree with tbh - is that the situation is so urgent that building support is no longer a priority. When is there likely to be no longer_ everything going on at the moment,_ in the near future, after which you're happy for them to blockade the refineries?


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

Why block refineries at all if it has zero chance of forcing the government to agree to Extinction Rebellion’s immediate demand which is "to halt the fossil fuel economy NOW"?

Surely the only way to achieve that would be to launch a devastating bombing campaign?

Or maybe they haven't really thought through their demands or what they hope to achieve by these blockades?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2022)

There’s a lot I am critical of XR about but this isn’t it.  The planet is burning.  Sorry it’s not happening at a more convenient time.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Why block refineries at all if it has zero chance of forcing the government to agree to Extinction Rebellion’s immediate demand which is "to halt the fossil fuel economy NOW"?


I think when most people make political demands, the headline slogans are often short of what they're actually hoping to achieve.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think when most people make political demands, the headline slogans are often short of what they're actually hoping to achieve.



Yeah I've read their detailed demands letter to the PM. I'd says they want to stop all fossil fuel investment immediately. They misquote the IEA but ignore any actual details such as this from the IEA's recent World Energy Outlook special report 

"The environmental case for building new gas infrastructure is complex, as policy makers need to be wary about locking in gas-related emissions even as they reduce emissions from coal. If new gas infrastructure prevents the combustion of more polluting fuels, this can increase absolute emissions but reduce them relative to what they would have been. In some instances, new gas infrastructure may also deliver services that cannot be cost-effectively provided by low-carbon alternatives, such as peak winter heating, seasonal storage, or high-temperature heat for industry. For both gas and coal, a crucial variable is the availability and deployment of carbon capture, utlisation and storage technology. From a policy perspective, another key comparison is between the costs and feasibility of expanding the electricity grid versus the expansion of a gas grid that could eventually also deliver decarbonised gases (renewable methane or hydrogen) as well as providing benefits for energy security. Further detailed analysis of the role of gas infrastructure in energy transitions will be presented in the forthcoming World Energy Outlook 2019."

In short, their demands are facile, and we'd be worse off if the government accepted them.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

Again, I'm sure there's zero expectation that their full demands will be met. But you know this.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> Again, I'm sure there's zero expectation that their full demands will be met. But you know this.



It's like going on strike demanding nothing less than a million pound payrise for all staff. An obvious joke that will actually make any sort of effective protest more difficult.

Their demand is an immediate halt to investment but their action is "we're going to do what you refuse to do. Stop the oil flow, and take the country with us".

How can anyone believe this group actually want to achieve anything in relation to combating climate change in the UK?


----------



## chilango (Mar 11, 2022)

Some men, faint-hearted, ever seek
Our programme to retouch,
And will insist, whene’er they speak
That we demand too much.
’Tis passing strange, yet I declare
Such statements give me mirth,
For our demands most moderate are,
We only want the earth.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah I'm sure they all think they're being really revolutionary. That's obviously the main reason they're doing it.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It's like going on strike demanding nothing less than a million pound payrise for all staff. An obvious joke that will make actually make any sort of effective protest more difficult.
> 
> Their demand is an immediate halt to investment but their action is "we're going to do what you refuse to do. Stop the oil flow, and take the country with us".
> 
> How can anyone believe this group actually want to achieve anything in relation to combating climate change in the UK?


would you support this action if their demands were more sensible and achievable?


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> would you support this action if their demands were more sensible and achievable?



That’s looking at it backwards. Probably best for them to work out what their goals are, and then their demands should follow from that, and their actions follow from their demands.

They clearly haven’t done it that way, because their action “stop the oil flow now” doesn’t correspond with their demand “stop investment now” which doesn’t correspond with their goal “transition to net zero by 2025”.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

lol


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> lol



Right, well, let me know if their refinery blockading achieves anything whatsoever apart from making them feel good about themselves.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> making them feel good about themselves.


this weird smirking twattery is pretty distasteful. I think most people involved with these protests are just desperate to avert an environmental catastrophe tbh. Fair play to them.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> this weird smirking twattery is pretty distasteful. I think most people involved with these protests are just desperate to avert an environmental catastrophe tbh. Fair play to them.



Proving my point - if they're desperate I can accept them doing something counterproductive and say fair play for doing something to feel less desperate in themselves. However that doesn't mean they're actually doing anything that will improve the situation, and we'll be on here arguing that ambulances running out of diesel is a small price to pay for making the government aware of their demands.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Proving my point - if they're desperate I can accept them doing something counterproductive and say fair play for doing something to feel less desperate in themselves. However that doesn't mean they're actually doing anything that will improve the situation, and we'll be on here arguing that ambulances running out of diesel is a small price to pay for making the government aware of their demands.


It only proves your point if it doesn't actually achieve anything. As with the vast majority of direct actions , what it achieves or doesn't isn't necessarily going to be clear straight away - I'm sure that next week, when these guys have been twatted by the cops and are sat in  the cells _feeling good about themselves_, nothing will have immediately changed. That doesn't mean that nothing will have been achieved though.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

Plenty of direct actions have immediate and obvious beneficial results. However the vast majority of direct actions don't have such a dreadful risk/reward ratio as these proposed blockades, in terms of the risk to their cause compared to the actual chance of achieving anything towards their demands. 

If people aren't going to plan direct actions based on the effects those actions are likely to have, then I'm not going to support them. It's not weird smirky twattery it's just actually putting some thought into things instead of just assuming that doing "something" must be better than not doing it.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

There's been upteen decades of less risky political actions, yet here we are teetering on the edge of doom. Over the edge and accelerating in fact. Perhaps it was all the previous actions which have done little to prevent the current situation were the ones that were about making people feel good rather than achieving a result.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> There's been upteen decades of less risky political actions, yet here we are teetering on the edge of doom. Over the edge and accelerating in fact. Perhaps it was all the previous actions which have done little to prevent the current situation were the ones that were about making people feel good rather than achieving a result.



Is direct action an effective response to every single aspect of every single issue? It works well where there are specific physical targets that are the subject of the protester's very specific aims - it probably helped the decision not to renew Kingsnorth power station for example, but is it really the best approach to more broader issues such as the speed with which we transition away from fossil fuels?


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Is direct action an effective response to every single aspect of every single issue? It works well where there are specific physical targets that are the subject of the protester's aims - it probably helped the decision not to renew Kingsnorth power station for example, but is it really the best approach to more broader issues such as the speed with which we transition away from fossil fuels?


We've had all those decades of trying other approaches, and they don't seem to have worked out so well. It's no longer possible to couch this in terms of some sort of collegiate debate about 'the speed with which we transition away from fossil fuels.'


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> We've had all those decades of trying other approaches, and they don't seem to have worked out so well. It's no longer possible to couch this in terms of some sort of collegiate debate about 'the speed with which we transition away from fossil fuels.'



The decades of other approaches have worked. The government has comprehensive net zero plans. The protesters' argument is that we need a bit more of the same and more quickly.

Pretty sure this change below didn't come about mainly through direct action, but rather through the boring task of collegiate debates and consensus-building, although I'm sure the Drax and Kingsnorth direct action protests contributed to it:





Anyway I'll look forward to seeing how the proposed blockades contribute to anything at all in the short or long term and aren't counter-productive.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2022)

Just stop oil has been kicking off this this month, stopping oil refineries directly.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 4, 2022)

From the Extinction Rebellion UK facebook page

BREAKING: WEST LONDON OIL TERMINAL BLOCKED AGAIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At 4am this morning, Extinction Rebellion returned to Esso's West London oil terminal after blocking it on Friday. We have 2 bamboo structures, lock-ons, and around 30 people.
Extinction Rebellion and groups in the Just Stop Oil coalition have now blocked oil facilities across the UK for 4 days. Over the weekend, Just Stop Oil continued to block oil depots in Grays, Purfleet, Buncefield, Tamworth and Central Birmingham.
The action continues as the disruption begins to be felt at petrol pumps. Over the weekend, there were reports that petrol stations were empty with people asking whether there was a fuel crisis.

We will continue to block oil facilities until the government agrees to stop all new fossil fuel investments immediately.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2022)

I saw something about this intended protest a few weeks ago but when it actually happened it got pretty much zero coverage in major news outlets:



E2a here's his piece in the Graun:









						Climate scientists are desperate: we’re crying, begging and getting arrested | Peter Kalmus
					

On Wednesday, I was arrested for locking myself onto an entrance to the JP Morgan Chase building in downtown LA. I can’t stand by – and nor should you




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2022)

Seems like complete overkill but then again Capital doesn't like well-informed people rattling the cage:


----------



## teqniq (Apr 17, 2022)

Quelle surprise:


----------



## Koknbul (Apr 18, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Finally XR have discovered what direct action actually means.



It's kin to cutting our blood flow
A reverse psychology way of getting the herd to thin itself I'm thinking 🤔


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2022)

Koknbul said:


> It's kin to cutting our blood flow
> A reverse psychology way of getting the herd to thin itself I'm thinking 🤔


?


----------



## LDC (Apr 18, 2022)

Koknbul said:


> We are moving the emotion of our world around, just go with the flow & help as if you needed the that help.
> 
> We are on a journey
> It's a glimpse of amazing
> ...



No idea what's going on, but this post of theirs on another thread doesn't make me think they know what's going on either.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 18, 2022)

Proper space cadet.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 18, 2022)

rascalpig!!


----------



## Koknbul (Apr 18, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No idea what's going on, but this post of theirs on another thread doesn't make me think they know what's going on either.


I'm talking direct action and one of the effect afterwards, I haven't read all the posts, so I'm guessing a missed something, can you bring me upto speed please 😅


----------



## Koknbul (Apr 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Proper space cadet.


I hear you, Captain 👏


----------



## hitmouse (May 12, 2022)

Dunno if this really fits with a "direct action" thread (some might suggest it should go on a "talking shops" thread instead), but Plan C are doing a Plan C thing in London soon, over the bank holidays:








						Beyond | We are Plan C
					

The end of the world is already here, in fact, we’ve been living through it for a long time. Be it the threat of nuclear war, financial meltdowns, the collapse of care systems, racist policing and more and harder borders or ecological destruction: it's the fully-fledged era of the crises of...



					www.weareplanc.org
				






> The end of the world is already here, in fact, we’ve been living through it for a long time. Be it the threat of nuclear war, financial meltdowns, the collapse of care systems, racist policing and more and harder borders or ecological destruction: it’s the fully-fledged era of the crises of capitalism. The climate crisis has gone from something happening decades from now to a full-blown apocalypse in just a few years. Headlines scream flood and fire, and we’ve learned new words: firenado, weather bomb, parts per million, wet bulb temperature.
> Every day it’s clearer that we’re passing the limits of irreversible damage. We’re not going to be able to save the world as it was – but neither should we want to save the society that we have.. The multiplicity of crises is not going to be uprooted by more of the same. False solutions promised by government and business are not going to save us, but neither are tepid policy documents promising ‘green jobs’, tech solutions based on increased neo-colonial resource extraction tied with human rights abuse, nor the nihilism of dreams of our own extinction. We need to move, not ‘to’ the end of the world, but ‘beyond’ the end of the world.
> The solutions that we adopt to respond to the climate crisis can and must confront all others. They will require us to imagine how we radically transform the way our lives and societies are organised. What does this future look like and how do we get there? Where are the fault lines in the crises that we can crack open? Where are the overlaps of struggles that we can strengthen? How do we steer away from defeatist, nationalist, racist and even authoritarian responses? How do we collectively transcend the end of the world?
> Plan C invites you to a Climate Justice Convergence, on the occasion of our belated 10th anniversary. Learn and educate ourselves across workshops, discussions and talks // strategise and plan together at a movement-wide assembly // eat together at collective dinners // party together like the world is ending.
> ...


----------



## teqniq (May 12, 2022)

This is fucking crap authoritarian policing:



her mum tweeted this:


----------



## LDC (May 13, 2022)

Puke at that Tweet though. _She was clever and hard working apparently.... can't the police just get back to their proper job of arresting the stupid and lazy?_ Urgh.

Fucking lol at her Mum's Twitter too, Director of Overstory Finance 2021, a purpose led business encouraging financial services to play its crucial part in moving to a sustainable future.


----------



## Rob Ray (May 13, 2022)

Eviction efforts at the Bluebell Camp against HS2's Stage 2 have been ramping up: Bailiffs denying vital air supply, say HS2 tunnelers. As a group the HS2 campaigners have been really sticking their necks out the last while and been remarkably successful in giving the government an extra push to scale the whole thing back, we don't really talk about them often enough I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This is fucking crap authoritarian policing:
> 
> 
> 
> her mum tweeted this:



it's not an offence to break police bail conditions 3. What happens if I break bail conditions? | Green and Black Cross i think this woman (and a lot of other people) would benefit from this being publicised better.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (May 28, 2022)

LDC said:


> Puke at that Tweet though. _She was clever and hard working apparently.... can't the police just get back to their proper job of arresting the stupid and lazy?_ Urgh.
> 
> Fucking lol at her Mum's Twitter too, Director of Overstory Finance 2021, a purpose led business encouraging financial services to play its crucial part in moving to a sustainable future.


Yeah, I noticed that. "What were they thinking, she's middle class ffs." Fucking barf.


----------



## platinumsage (May 30, 2022)

"Think of the planet… there are people who are destroying the planet, think about that … That's why I did it."











						Mona Lisa attacked with cake by 'man dressed as old lady in wheelchair'
					

Footage captured at the Louvre in Paris shows a person apparently wearing lipstick and a wig asking people to "think of the planet" after attacking the world's most famous portrait.




					news.sky.com
				




Perhaps XR Youth should have a go at the Fighting Temeraire, it even has a coal-burning engine in it.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> "Think of the planet… there are people who are destroying the planet, think about that … That's why I did it."
> 
> View attachment 324738
> 
> ...


perhaps you should do it yourself


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

It's certainly got his message in the news hasn't it? not bad for smearing some cake on a pane of glass.


----------



## teqniq (May 30, 2022)

Article is not just about direct action, covers a lot of other aspects too:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/05/20/climate-change-scientists-protests/
		


for those without the bypass paywalls plugin:

*The climate scientists are not alright*​


----------



## 8ball (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> It's certainly got his message in the news hasn't it? not bad for smearing some cake on a pane of glass.



The message being that the French mental healthcare system is as decrepit as ours?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 2, 2022)

From facebook (Extinction Rebellion UK) :

BREAKING NEWS: Extinction Rebellion supporters have superglued around the Speakers Chair inside the commons chamber.

Everyone inside the building had entered legally via an official tourist booking.

The speech read out in the chamber said: “We are in crisis. And what goes on in this chamber every day makes a joke out of us all. We can not afford to carry on like this.

“It is possible to act on climate and costs in a way that is fair and supports everyone. But our political system is too out of date and out of touch to see beyond the next election cycle and do what needs to be done. We need a new way of making decisions, where more voices are heard, not just those at the top. We need the true diversity of the country to be represented.

“We need a Citizens’ Assembly, now. Citizens’ Assemblies empower ordinary people to make decisions that benefit everyone. Decisions that can get us out of this mess and make life better, safer, fairer for all of us.”


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2022)

given the free rein they seem to have had it's a pity they didn't try to burn the bloody place down


----------

